# Maisy's Tank Log!



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

December 25th: I got the tank as a present and it is all set up! It's at 78 F as of right now. It is covered in bubbles for some reason? Weird. The fish will be added soon!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe the filter is causing the bubbles.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

December 26th: In the morning I was told by a member of the forum to just wipe off the bubbles with my net. I did that and they are all gone! I went to get my betta from petsmart as I got a $40 gift card for Christmas. He is a veiltail royal blue male with teeny red streaks! I named him *Hermes* because he seemed like a bit of a character.  He's been getting on fine. In the tank I noticed that the sides of his tank are mirrors. Hermes has become kinda obsessed! He swims around a bit, but always comes back to the side of the tank to stare at himself. Me and my parents are trying to find a solution to this. I meant to get the "Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets" but I got the flakes by accident.  I tried to feed him a few of those but he just ignored them. After a while I attempted to feed him a few freeze-dried blood worms. I put 3 in and he chased after them for a while. I don't think he got the concept that they are edible. lol He did eat one! How many flakes should I feed him this morning?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe about 2-3 flakes? I'm not sure because I don't feed mine flakes. He'll probably need a few days to adjust to his new home. I wouldn't worry too much if he's not eating yet. He sounds very pretty and a bit narcissostic. lol


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

The reason why the tank sides appear like mirrors is probably because your tank light is brighter than the room light. 
If you switch your tank light off it will take care of the problem. 
I NEVER turn on the light in my male's tank because he's a jumpy fella and he dislikes many things... don't want him getting all stress out and bitting his fins.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

December 27th and 28th:Went to Petsmart and got the water tested and it was perfect. Turns out our heater and filter I got in the kit was too small. The employee thought it was unfair and they gave us a new filter and heater. They are WAY better quality. Topfin brand is good.  When I was there I also got pellets. Hermes ate one!  

Hermes seems to have developed what looks like SBD. He hangs around on the bottom of the tank and swims slightly on his side.  He also is having trouble using his back fins. Should I use epsom salt? I've posted a thread about it in the diseases and emergencies section.

The sides of his tank are mirrors. Lights off and light on. Turns out the front of he tank is a mirror too. But the back isn't. Poor Hermes can't see out of the sides that are mirrors! D: Looks like we've got the tank the wrong way round! I know what I'll be doing during the next water change. 

Special thanks to MYATES! 
You've helped me out so much!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> Maybe about 2-3 flakes? I'm not sure because I don't feed mine flakes. He'll probably need a few days to adjust to his new home. I wouldn't worry too much if he's not eating yet. He sounds very pretty and a bit narcissostic. lol


 I've switched over to the pellets now.  2, 2x a day. I never thought a fish could be such a narcissist! 



vilmarisv said:


> The reason why the tank sides appear like mirrors is probably because your tank light is brighter than the room light.
> If you switch your tank light off it will take care of the problem.
> I NEVER turn on the light in my male's tank because he's a jumpy fella and he dislikes many things... don't want him getting all stress out and bitting his fins.


It's a mirror anyway. Do you think I should leave it off?


----------

